# my new persian x



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi new to this fought i would put a pic of my kitten Tia, also want another maybe thinking of a Ragdoll put my partner is after a British Blue.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Joe. Not sure how to break this to you but Persian kittens look like this:


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

i no its a persan cross i ment cross when i put x lol


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she's a little naughty tortie stunner


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

joee said:


> i no its a persan cross i ment cross when i put x lol


Ahh. Okay. She's cute.  I used to have a Persian cross.


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for comments, she's very cheeky


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

Very cute.. love the ginger stripe down the nose x


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Love her little pink nose, adorable!

Will she get fluffy like a persian? Everyone thinks my black and white cat has got persian in her as she is SOOOOO fluffy :lol:


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

> Very cute.. love the ginger stripe down the nose x
> 
> thanks i love her colours





> Love her little pink nose, adorable!
> 
> Will she get fluffy like a persian? Everyone thinks my black and white cat has got persian in her as she is SOOOOO fluffy


thanks not sure yet hope so her mom and dad was very fluffy :thumbup:


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

She's got the cutest little face, love her little pink nose.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very cute she looks like a shorthair


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw very cute little lady


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

I adore Torties and she looks like she is going to be very naughty :lol: She looks adorable and I NEED more pics (please).

Angie x


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

thanks for all comments il put some up when I can x


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a dear little fur baby


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

She's a real cutiepie


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

how adorable!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sweet little poppet


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

> very cute she looks like a shorthair


thanks what type of shorthair ?


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a pic i came across on my laptop


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for adding that pic she reminds of my beautiful Tortie girl "Lulu" who was a wonderful cat.She was 21 when I had to let her go I miss her terribly.Seeing another gorgeous Tortie makes my day

Angie xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

shes lovely, i love the torties,


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

She's lovely, my first cat was a tortie and they have a special place in my heart.

Doesn't matter if she's fluffy or not, she's *GORGEOUS!* :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

joee said:


> thanks what type of shorthair ?


Not a bred she looks like she is a shorthair cat, cant see any persian in her though, what was her mum/dad?


----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

ah ok lol it was the mum big fluffy ginger and white, the dad was ginger and white aswel he was semi long haired aswel tho


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Very cute!
Love her colouring too!


----------

